# HI Tommy



## gman1253 (Nov 9, 2008)

Question on the 10' 1-4 spinning Cast Pro rod - what guides do they have & the layout? Also - what's the distance from the butt to the middle of the reel seat (about)?

Sorry if it;s been posted before - I did do a search.


Thanks in advance -Manny


----------



## Tommy (Jan 24, 2001)

Here ya go,

Spinning 
Ring	Tube 
Tip Top 12	8	Fuji BPOT 
Guide Sizes	12	16	20	25	30	40 
Guide Spacing	6.5"	7.5"	9"	11.25"	13.5"	17" 
Guide Type	Fuji BSVAG Alconite High frame spinning guide 
Grips Split dupalon with heat shrink between the grips on the handle 
Reel Seat Fuji DPSD 
Reel Seat Length	22" to center  
Reel Seat Direction	Nut and Fitting at Top 


Tommy


----------

